# Master xL model question



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

I just recieved a discounted Maser x-light. I think it's a 2003, the shop that built it up says it's a 2002. Any idea how one can tell it's manufactured date. it' a lux paint job if that helps. Does this thing have a serial number anywhere? thanks for any info. provided. it still rides great no matter what year it is.
Cmg


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

*It should be on one of the rear dropouts.*



cmg said:


> Does this thing have a serial number anywhere?


But I don't know how to date it.


----------

